

DragonFly: Chinese Apple-esque Hardware - nickpinkston
http://www.qingting.biz/

======
azakus
[http://www.qingting.biz/index.php?action=page&pid=16](http://www.qingting.biz/index.php?action=page&pid=16)

Well, they certainly aren't trying to have Apple level laptop hardware, or
even asus level.

Their Q Pro thing has an nvidia ion 2 chipset with an Atom D520 in a 14 inch
body.

~~~
Setsuna
What is the price point? It makes all the difference!

(Alas, it has "Pro" in the name)

------
notlion
Has anyone noticed that most of these product shots are actually of MBPs? They
didn't even bother to change the screenshot of Aperture or the box sitting
next to it. The build quality looks much worse in the real shots:
[http://www.qingting.biz/index.php?action=product_detail&...](http://www.qingting.biz/index.php?action=product_detail&pid=1&ntype=1&pdid=3)

~~~
andfarm
And even on that page, half of the product shots are still of Apple hardware!

It may be telling that www.qingting.biz is hosted off of a Taiwanese DSL IP...

------
nickpinkston
FYI: QingTing = DragonFly

Looks like their "qPad" runs Android - pretty cool, and the "qPro" has a VGA
compared to the mini-HDMI. The hardware looks pretty nice though. Their
marketing could use a little more Apple influence.

------
js4all
I expected this. Foxconn is manufacturing Apple's stuff. So China has the
know-how, the workforce and resources to do this.

A friend of mine has a Meizu M8 phone which is like an iPhone without its
restictions. Yes it has a SD card, full bluetooth, an exchangable battery and
more.

------
squidsoup
If someone was producing PCs with the build quality of Apple hardware, I would
struggle to think of many compelling reasons not to switch and run linux.
Maybe this is it.

~~~
swah
If only someone was producing OSes with the look quality of Apple software
too!

~~~
nickpinkston
Here's to hoping Ubuntu can catch up.

------
sabj
Looks good to me! I wish that the innards were stronger, but if they have good
build quality, awesome. I saw some impressive fakes when I was in China last
year.

------
schumihan
There are many vendors in China working on similar products, with in-core open
source technology and fashion lookings as well established products.

------
joelesler
I am sure these are probably just Apple hardware, what's a few extra off the
production line off the books?

~~~
sabj
I seriously doubt that. In this case we see that the company doesn't purport
to have Apple innards, and beyond that, the chassis itself differs noticeably
in port configuration, among other specifics.

Definitely does happen in other situations, of course. Lots of lovely grey
market goods to be had, but this is not one of them.

